# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] La mort vous va si bien
Dans le film La vie d'Adèle, Léa Saindoux interprète avec délicatesse une jeune fille aux cheveux bleus. C'est très beau. Mais reste en suspens une vraie question. Que se passera-t-il quand elle sera morte, Adèle ?
A cette question que le réalisateur n'a pas été Kechiche de traiter, il n'y aura nulle réponse. Mais la question de la mort se pose. Tenez par exemple, quand une personne décède, ses héritiers ont le droit, eh bien, d'hériter de ses biens. Vous voyez, quand je vous dis que le droit, c'est simple, Ce n’est pas pour rire. Mais que se passe-t-il quand le de cujus, comme on l'appelle, était un joueur adepte de la dématérialisation ? Peut-il céder ses jeux achetés sur Steam ou ses musiques acquises sur Itunes ? C'est une question délicate.
Comme vous le savez, quand vous utilisez une plateforme de dématérialisation, vous disposez d’une licence d'utilisation, ce qui signifie que vous n'avez rien acheté. J'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'en parler, mais une petite piqûre de rappel ne peut pas faire de mal :
l'article 544 du Code civil nous dit que lorsque vous achetez un bien vous en êtes propriétaire et, partant, vous en avez tous les droits :
- usus, le droit de l'utiliser,
- fructus, le droit de l'utiliser d'une façon qui pourrait être rémunératrice, comme le louer
- abusus, le droit de le revendre, de le donner ou de le détruire.
C'est ce dernier droit qui nous intéresse. Prenons un exemple : vous achetez une figurine de Dalek, vous pourrez la revendre via eBay ou la donner à un voisin ou, encore, la jeter à la poubelle parce que c'est votre droit, vous en avez l'abusus. Et si vous décédez, vos héritiers pourront recueillir ce bel objet puisqu'il est dans votre patrimoine.
A l'inverse, si vous être bénéficiaire d'une licence d'exploitation d'une œuvre distribuée en format numérique, vous n'avez pas le droit de "prêter" ou de revendre cette licence (articles L.111-1 et L. 111-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). Et pour cause, puisque vous n'achetez pas un objet, mais le droit de jouir d'un programme. Dans ce cas, vous n'en n'êtes pas propriétaire et par conséquent vous n'avez rien à céder, sauf si la licence l'autorise. Et si vous décédez, votre contrat cesse de lui-même et votre licence, qui est personnelle, s'éteint avec votre âme. C'est tellement beau ce que j'écris qu'on dirait du Stromae. Reprenons.
C'est la licence qui fixe les périmètres des droits et obligations et, dans la quasi-totalité des cas, vous n'avez droit à rien. Par exemple, quand vous achetez une chanson sur iTunes, vous n'achetez rien du tout en réalité. Les conditions générales de vente et de service d’iTunes sont en effet très claires : vous ne pouvez ni revendre vos musiques, ni les prêter, ni les louer, ni rien en faire en réalité, à part les écouter et, encore, seulement sur un nombre limité d'appareils. Par conséquent, vous ne pouvez les transmettre à vos tristes descendants, puisque vous n'avez jamais été propriétaire d'un bien incorporel mais uniquement signataire d'une licence d'utilisation. De plus, la licence prohibant d'une façon générale la transmission des codes du compte à quiconque, vos héritiers ne peuvent pas les récupérer et les utiliser sans violer la licence.
On peut déplorer à ce titre que, dans la Loi informatique et liberté de 2004, seul l'article 40 évoque la question des héritiers et, encore, uniquement pour préciser que ces derniers peuvent demander l'actualisation des données personnelles du défunt pour qu'il soit précisé qu'il est décédé.
L'avis des Tribunaux concernant l'impossibilité de transmettre une licence est assez ferme. Toutefois, depuis un arrêt de la Cour de justice de l'Union européenne qui a décidé qu'une licence pouvait être cédée à autrui, comme si ce contrat conférait une sorte de droit de propriété sur un logiciel, la question se pose de savoir si des héritiers ne pourraient pas réclamer les œuvres dont le de cujus avait le droit d'utiliser sous licence. Mais, si vous relisez l'article que j'avais écrit à l'époque de cet arrêt, vous verrez que ce n'est pas si simple.
Également, un Tribunal californien a rendu, en 2012, une décision qui a fait grand bruit au sujet du site Redigi qui permet de revendre d'occasion des œuvres dématérialisées, comme par exemple des musiques "achetées" sous iTunes. Capital Records avait demandé la fermeture de ce site internet, et le juge californien a refusé une telle mesure. L'affaire s'est poursuivie et, devant la Cour, Redigi a alors perdu, le 30 mars 2013, les juges ayant considéré que, les licences Itunes et autres n'octroyant aucun droit de revente, ce site organisait une contrefaçon.
En l'état, tant que la législation ne changera pas ou que des héritiers ne se décideront pas à attaquer Apple en justice pour récupérer la collection de mp3 de leur regretté disparu, on peut partir du principe que vous ne pouvez bénéficier de la licence octroyé au De Cujus. Mais, me direz-vous qu'en est-il des comptes Facebook et autres emails ? La question se pose différemment, puisque dans ces cas, le défunt était créateur de données et non pas simplement utilisateur. Dans le cas des œuvres achetées, le défunt n'était que titulaire d'une licence, tandis que dans le cas d'un email, par exemple, de ses perles publiées sur Twitter ou de ses photographies stockées sur Flickr, il est un auteur. A priori, ses œuvres de l'esprit seront transmises à ses héritiers. Cependant nous verrons, dans le prochain article, que les choses peuvent être plus compliquées que cela.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ChevalierdAncre

Vous excuserez mon manque de décence et de gravité pourtant de rigueur face à un tel sujet, mais... Trop cool c'est ma proposition de thème qui a été retenue !

Plus sérieusement, les questions que posent le numérique au droit de la propriété sont intéressantes, et ne manqueront pas de concerner d'autres domaines, par exemple l'automobile : on achète de moins en moins le bien, une voiture, mais le service, disposer d'une voiture, comme on achète sur Steam non pas le jeu mais le droit d'y jouer. Le droit de la propriété est-il appelé à évoluer ?

Merci beaucoup pour l'article.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Merci à toi pour l'idée ! Comme indiqué, je traiterai dans le prochain article la question des comptes email et autre Facebook. C'est très intéressant aussi.

----------


## zwzsg

Est-ce que ça s'applique aussi si j'achète mon jeu dans un supermarché et non en ligne?

Parce que quand je mets dans mon caddy la boîte d'un jeu avec un DVD à l'intérieur, que la caissière le scan et me fais payer, j'ai l'impression d'acheter un jeu de la même façon que j'achète un livre ou le DVD d'un film. Et pourtant, deux fois sur trois, le jeu ne fonctionnera qu'avec Steam.

Légalement, en théorie, qu'est ce que je suis censé faire? Est-ce que c'est après avoir déballé et ouvert la boîte, mis le CD/DVD dans le lecteur et commencé l'installation, au moment ou Steam affiche son gros CLUF, que je dois arrêter, tout remballer, et revenir au magasin en disant: Ah non j'accepte pas ce contrat, moi je voulais acheter et pas louer?

Est-ce que c'est vraiment légal de la part de l'hypermarché, du distributeur de jeux vidéo, ou d'un autre intermédiaire, de présenter ses boîtes de jeu comme quelque chose qu'on peut acheter, et d'attendre après l'achat pour nous imposer un contrat qui dit qu'en fait non, on a aucun droit, aucun recours, t'acceptes ou tu joues pas?

----------


## Nuigurumi

Bonne question effectivement, je me suis demandé la même chose avec Skyrim par exemple dont le DVD n'est q'un backup d'install Steam.

----------


## fofo

> Est-ce que ça s'applique aussi si j'achète mon jeu dans un supermarché et non en ligne?
> 
> Parce que quand je mets dans mon caddy la boîte d'un jeu avec un DVD à l'intérieur, que la caissière le scan et me fais payer, j'ai l'impression d'acheter un jeu de la même façon que j'achète un livre ou le DVD d'un film. Et pourtant, deux fois sur trois, le jeu ne fonctionnera qu'avec Steam.
> 
> Légalement, en théorie, qu'est ce que je suis censé faire? Est-ce que c'est après avoir déballé et ouvert la boîte, mis le CD/DVD dans le lecteur et commencé l'installation, au moment ou Steam affiche son gros CLUF, que je dois arrêter, tout remballer, et revenir au magasin en disant: Ah non j'accepte pas ce contrat, moi je voulais acheter et pas louer?
> 
> Est-ce que c'est vraiment légal de la part de l'hypermarché, du distributeur de jeux vidéo, ou d'un autre intermédiaire, de présenter ses boîtes de jeu comme quelque chose qu'on peut acheter, et d'attendre après l'achat pour nous imposer un contrat qui dit qu'en fait non, on a aucun droit, aucun recours, t'acceptes ou tu joues pas?


C'est exactement la même chose qu'un jeu "physique" : quand tu "achètes" un jeu tu passes un contrat d'utilisation du logiciel, libre à toi de le refuser et de le ramener au magasin le jeu pour remboursement. Physiquement tu as acheter une boite et un jolie DVD (que tu peux vendre / louer / détruire / céder), par contre l'utilisation des données est soumis au CLUF (tu vends le DVD, mais l'utilisation reste soumise au contrat)

----------


## col vert

"de ses perles publiées sur Twitter ou de ses photographies stockées sur Flickr, il est un auteur. A priori, ses œuvres de l'esprit seront transmises à ses héritiers"

Et si le site disparait dans 10 ans? Les posts sur canardpc par exemple ont-ils une durée de vie?

----------


## Alab

Article intéressant, je m'étais souvent posé la question sur le sujet, du coup ma promesse de don de compte steam à un ami en cas de décès est nulle  ::'(:

----------


## MrPapillon

Bah c'est un peu pour ça que je dépose de belles proses un peu partout, c'est pour pouvoir laisser quelque chose à ma descendance quand je serai parti. 
(MrChenille du futur, j'espère que tu en seras super fier. Sinon tu peux aller voir le tableau des scores de QuakeLive du 17/03/2013 dans la nuit de 3h à 4h).

----------


## LaVaBo

Une question avec un lointain rapport avec l'article : Cujus, ça se prononce bien "couillous" comme je l'avais appris en cours de latin ?

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Ah cool, super idées d'articles ça !  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je suppose que beaucoup transgresseront la loi en ajoutant sur leur héritage les codes et login pour ce genre de compte afin de pouvoir être utilisé par la famille et donc de continuer à utiliser le compte.

J'imagine dans 50 ans que  Steam  devra faire une demande de conformité à l'identité ?

Ou alors rien. 
Mais je vois mal (mais a ton déjà vu ? Le net est si jeune) un compte numérique ouvert depuis 120 ans.

----------


## hubert

Qu'en est il des jeux Steam et de la nouvelle possibilité de partager ses jeux sur plusieurs comptes ?

----------


## moindre

Pépé laisse derrière lui une lourde facture Candy Crush, sans que ses héritiers ne puissent profiter des vies supplémentaires.  :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je ne suis pas étonné vu les articles précédents, ce qui m'étonne beaucoup par contre, c'est que les associations de consommateurs ne s'emparent pas du problème. 

Depuis CPC on est bien informés, mais je vois dans mon entourage que les gens ne sont pas au courant, des non joueurs mais qui se sont faits à internet, qui achètent du démat' pour des livres, musiques...

----------

